# "Big Brutus" & "Big 19"



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Sorry for the duplicate post, but wanted it in here instead of the the Offshore forum and can't delete original.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Anyway, just wanted tointroduce yall tomy twonewlures for 2010, "Big Brutus" and"Big 19". A good customer of mine from Italy,Davide Vianti, has been requesting thesefor two seasons andit finally worked out.Just like the name implies, they are grown up versions ofthe original "Brutus" and "19",sportinga 17/8" diameter head. They also come in weighted or non-weightedversions andlike yall know canbe made to order withwhatever head color and skirt color combinations you like. Thepicture includesthe original"Brutus" and "19" in therefor reference. Please check with Tom @ J&M or Mark @ Sam's for availability.<SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Good luck and keep me posted on those reports.<SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Thanks -<SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Justin<SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We've got an order for you shortly Justin, might have to add some new ones on it.

Chris


----------

